# Opinions of food i decide as my dog food



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

What you guys think of Wellness CORE grain free puppy kible for a 14 week old puppy, also how much should a 14 week GS puppy weight He is 16 and a half pounds is he right on weigh for his age?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm sorry, I can't offer insight on the puppy aspect but I for one love the Wellness Core grain free. Gunther is on the original formula for adult dogs.


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah I think im going to stay with this food he is doing great on it and as he grows up ill keep the same brand but for adult kibble, I used to have him on Blue Buffalo Wilderness but It was horrible he got diharea


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wellness is a good food. Don't worry about him being a specific weight - all puppies grow differently. Instead, monitor his body condition. Puppies should be lean with a noticeable waist and you should be able to feel the last two ribs. Keeping off extra weight is better for his joints so they aren't stressed having to carry unnecessary pounds.


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Also while im at it on the bag i tells me to feed him 2 and a half cups a day so i give him 1 and 1/4 at 7:am and 1 and 1/4 at 7m are those good times or should i divide even more in 3 time a day like 80% of a cup at 7am 80% at 1pm and again at 7pm anothe 80%


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

For his age, I would do three meals a day then go to two meals when he hits about 5-6 months.


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Alright but keep the 2 cups and 1/2 or increase it ?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

If the bag says 2 1/2 cups and he's doing well on it, stay with that same amount. Just spread out the food into three feedings instead of two.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Wellness CORE, I have fed it to my GSD before and I recommend it to others, if I wasn't feeding my GSD Fromm then I would definitely feed him Wellness CORE again.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight
For the kibble wellness core sounds good . Most GSD owner i meet IRL they like Fromm and Orijen


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have heard about Fromm a lot is it really good for GS if so why ( Why you guys decide on it as your dogs food? And around how much is the big bag same as Wellness Core?


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow in the chart Ace GSD give me my puppy should be weighting around 31 pounds He is a male and he is 12 weeks, and weight only 16 pound he did had worms tho that got fixed and currently chekong on him with stool test at vet


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Should I worry more or it could have been that drastic because of worms?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Daniel5362 said:


> I have heard about Fromm a lot is it really good for GS if so why ( Why you guys decide on it as your dogs food? And around how much is the big bag same as Wellness Core?


I feed my GSD all of the flavors of the Fromm Four-Star Grain-free line.

I feed my Dalmatian Fromm Chicken a La Veg.

I am also feeding my 4 cats all of the Fromm grain-free flavors.

I pay $60 for a 26lbs bag of the grain free Fromm.

I chose Fromm because they have never had a recall, they are a family owned company and they have really good ingredients.


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Were can i buy Fromm PETCO? no


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Daniel5362 said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard about Fromm a lot is it really good for GS if so why ( Why you guys decide on it as your dogs food? And around how much is the big bag same as Wellness Core?
> ...


Were can i buy this food?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Daniel5362 said:


> Were can i buy Fromm PETCO? no



Go to fromms website, they have a store locator, it'll show you where near you has it. If no where local, there are many websites


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Daniel5362 said:


> Were can i buy Fromm PETCO? no


Chewy.com they have better price than stores and no delivery charge. Dont worry about the weight cause every dog is different . Also 12 weeks is not 3 months yet

Btw when you buy 12 bags you get 1 free


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ohh nice cheaper and still i get one free after 12 bags, if i switch to fromm witch one should i get


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Large breed puppy obviously ;p designed for slow growth to prevent real expensive vet bills later on hehe rapid growth cause many problem for large breed dog later in life . Just make sure do a really slow trasition. Make sure you set autoship fir more discount.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Go to petango and look at the discounts. I have seen 30% off and more. I stock up on Acana. They have great deals every week.


https://store.petango.com/category....=Petango_com&utm_medium=nav&utm_campaign=food


If I remember correct wellness core puppy is not fit for large breed dogs. It may even say it on the bag. At least it did a few years ago


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Allright then so overall changing from Wellness Core to Fromm is a good idea? Or just stay one Wellness core


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Daniel5362 said:


> Allright then so overall changing from Wellness Core to Fromm is a good idea? Or just stay one Wellness core


Wellness have large breed puppy formula ?


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

Im not sure i got to take a look


----------



## Daniel5362 (Oct 7, 2014)

They do not only large breed formula is this one ( so i guess decesion made righ? Fromm it is because of Core not having Puppy large breed?)


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is a topic you can drive yourself crazy with. Not sure why Fromm or just wellness not that its a bad choice but plenty of others to.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

kr16 said:


> This is a topic you can drive yourself crazy with. Not sure why Fromm or just wellness not that its a bad choice but plenty of others to.


Agree... just pick one Daniel . w/e you pick get large breed puppy food cause its designed for slow growth to prevent many health problem that might come up later due to rapid growth


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Ace GSD said:


> Agree... just pick one Daniel . w/e you pick get large breed puppy food cause its designed for slow growth to prevent many health problem that might come up later due to rapid growth


Actually it's fairly recommended to switch to adult food by 5 or 6 months old. Higher protein content in many puppy foods may lead to increased growth spurts that can be detrimental to overall joint and limb health. I actually never feed puppy food. If it's a good quality food it should be adequate for both my adults and pups.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Anubis_Star said:


> Actually it's fairly recommended to switch to adult food by 5 or 6 months old. Higher protein content in many puppy foods may lead to increased growth spurts that can be detrimental to overall joint and limb health. I actually never feed puppy food. If it's a good quality food it should be adequate for both my adults and pups.


yeah i switch to adult at 6 month age too but his puppy is 14 weeks atm. im actually on honest kitchen + raw meat atm 7 months old


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Anubis_Star said:


> Actually it's fairly recommended to switch to adult food by 5 or 6 months old. Higher protein content in many puppy foods may lead to increased growth spurts that can be detrimental to overall joint and limb health. I actually never feed puppy food. If it's a good quality food it should be adequate for both my adults and pups.


 Excess protein in a healthy pup or dog gets peed out. Breeders love to start rumors that protein causes pano, growth spurts and other things. 

The protein levels on Orijen and some others does not drop when you switch to adult food. It's the exact same 38%

Here is a good link on this

Do You Know What to Feed Your Large or Giant Breed Puppy?


----------

